# Kenmore side by side. Freezer way too cold, Fridge is barely cold



## Steevehu (Aug 12, 2011)

How can I fix this Kenmore side by side
Condensing coils have been cleaned. Fans are running.
The freezer is so cold that the defrost water freezes befor eit drains completely.
The fidge side is so so coldish.
Thanks for any suggestion.
Steeve


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

is there a frost build up on the evaporator coil cover?


----------



## Steevehu (Aug 12, 2011)

*Frost on Evaporator cover*

The problem or one problem was fixed: The difusser ( actually an air shutter ) at the top left
of the refrigerator connecting to the freezer. The plastic shutter was broken and to get it going I fixed it with an additional plastic beam held with epoxy for plastic. So far t is working.
and now I have a nice cool refrigerator.

On the freezer side there is no frost build up but the freezer is was (or is) so cold that the defrost water
freezes before it drains completely. It then pools at the bottom of the freezer. 
This problem is likely to be related to the diffuser.
The diffuser failed almost closed, the refrigerator side was calling for cooling, and the freeze just got all of it. I still have to fully defrost all of the freezer and then wait for the next defrost cycle to see if the problem is resolved.

By the way I saw that the diffuser was redesigned after my fridge serial number.
The section of plastic that failed was just too thin, say stupididly thin.

thanks
Steeve


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Im not a domestic frige guy, but seems like there should be a heater in the drain pan.


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

It sounds like your drain line is just clogged. The water is probably not making it out of the freezer because the line is clogged and then it's freezing in place. Try to defrost all of the ice and either blow/suck the line out with a vacuum or blow it out with compressed air if you have it.


----------

